# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Προβλημα σε ενισχυτη 2Χ50W

## Rainbow

Καλησπερα (μαλλον καλημερα) και καλως σας βρηκα, ειναι το πρωτο μου post.
Eχω μονταρει αυτον τον ενισχυτη, εκανα καποιες αλλαγες για να μπορεσω να ρυθμισω ρευμα ηρεμιας και για καποια δυσλειτουργια στις προστασιες.
Πανε πολλα χρονια απο τοτε, δουλευε μια χαρα, αλλα μετα απο μη χρησιμοποιηση του για 8 περιπου χρονια, ξαναρυθμισα ρευμα ηρεμιας, αλλα μου παρουσιαζει το εξης:
Moλις περασει ενα διαστημα σε τυχαιο χρονο, ειτε με πηγη στην εισοδο, ειτε χωρις, ειτε με βραχυκυκλωμενη την εισοδο, ενεργοποιουνται οι προστασιες και στα δυο καναλια.
Οταν τον κλεισω και τον ξαναανοιξω μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα για να αποφορτιστουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι, δουλευει κανονικα.
Υποψιαζομαι τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στο τροφοδοτικο (10000+10000μF) μηπως εχουν στεγνωσει.
Καλα το σκεφτομαι; παει καπου αλλου το μυαλο σας;
Ευχαριστω.


IMG_20210805_000342.jpg

----------


## Alex.137

Οι τροφοδοσίας δεν πρέπει να έχουν στεγνώσει τουλάχιστον τελείως γιατί θα είχατε ακουστό βόμβο από τα μεγάφωνα.
 Το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε ταλάντωση και λόγο υπερβολικού ρεύματος των εξόδου ενεργοποιείτε η προστασία, η οποία λόγω σχεδίασης για να απενεργοποιηθεί πρέπει να ανοιγοκλείσετε την τροφοδοσία .
 Για να αντικαταστήσετε και τις αντιστάσεις των 5W με 12W πιθανόν κάτι είδατε εκεί.
 Δοκιμάστε να μετρήσετε την τάση πχ πάνω στην R39 όταν ενεργοποιείτε η προστασία και πείτε τι μετράτε.

----------


## mikemtb

Καλώς ήρθες Αντώνη στο φόρουμ! 
Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου, εγώ θα υποψιαζομουν τους 2 μικρούς πυκνωτές 10μF/40v C18/19 αν βλέπω καλά. 
Μέτρα τους με ένα καπασιτομετρο εκτός κυκλώματος, η άλλαξε τους κατευθείαν. 


Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## niknikgr

Από ότι φαίνεται έχει DC servo μέσω του LF411 κάτω αριστερά στην εικόνα
Κάτι εκεί δεν πάει καλά και εμφανίζεται DC στην έξοδο το οποίο ενεργοποιεί την προστασία
Εάν το LF411 το έχεις σε βάση τσέκαρε μήπως δεν έχει κάτσι καλά (καλό θα ήταν να είναι κολλημένο απευθείας στο τυπωμένο)
Γενικά έλεγξε την περιοχή γύρω από το IC, καθάρισε την πλακετα από εναπομείναντα flux κλπ
Τέλος όταν ενεργοποιέίται η προστασία βάλε ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδο και τσέκαρε εάν έχεις τάση DC

----------


## Rainbow

> Οι τροφοδοσίας δεν πρέπει να έχουν στεγνώσει τουλάχιστον τελείως γιατί θα είχατε ακουστό βόμβο από τα μεγάφωνα.
>  Το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε ταλάντωση και λόγο υπερβολικού ρεύματος των εξόδου ενεργοποιείτε η προστασία, η οποία λόγω σχεδίασης για να απενεργοποιηθεί πρέπει να ανοιγοκλείσετε την τροφοδοσία .
>  Για να αντικαταστήσετε και τις αντιστάσεις των 5W με 12W πιθανόν κάτι είδατε εκεί.
>  Δοκιμάστε να μετρήσετε την τάση πχ πάνω στην R39 όταν ενεργοποιείτε η προστασία και πείτε τι μετράτε.



Σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, σε 12w ηταν οι μονες που ευρισκα 0.27R.
Δεν υπηρχε αλλος λογος θυμαμαι.
Οσο για την R39 θα μετρησω και θα επανελθω.

----------


## Rainbow

> Καλώς ήρθες Αντώνη στο φόρουμ! 
> Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου, εγώ θα υποψιαζομουν τους 2 μικρούς πυκνωτές 10μF/40v C18/19 αν βλέπω καλά. 
> Μέτρα τους με ένα καπασιτομετρο εκτός κυκλώματος, η άλλαξε τους κατευθείαν. 
> 
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk



Σε ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα.
Θα τους αλλαξω και θα επανελθω.

----------


## Rainbow

> Από ότι φαίνεται έχει DC servo μέσω του LF411 κάτω αριστερά στην εικόνα
> Κάτι εκεί δεν πάει καλά και εμφανίζεται DC στην έξοδο το οποίο ενεργοποιεί την προστασία
> Εάν το LF411 το έχεις σε βάση τσέκαρε μήπως δεν έχει κάτσι καλά (καλό θα ήταν να είναι κολλημένο απευθείας στο τυπωμένο)
> Γενικά έλεγξε την περιοχή γύρω από το IC, καθάρισε την πλακετα από εναπομείναντα flux κλπ
> Τέλος όταν ενεργοποιέίται η προστασία βάλε ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδο και τσέκαρε εάν έχεις τάση DC



Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, η πλακεττα ειναι καθαρισμενη με τετραχλωριο δεν πρεπει να εχει κατι, αλλα θα την ξαναδω για flux.
Μου κανει εντυπωση που ενεργοποιουνται ταυτοχρονα οι προστασιες και στα δυο καναλια!
Να ειναι συμπτωση και να εχει δημιουργηθει ταυτοχρονα η ιδια συνθηκη;

----------


## mikemtb

> ενεργοποιουνται ταυτοχρονα οι προστασιες και στα δυο καναλια!
> Να ειναι συμπτωση και να εχει δημιουργηθει ταυτοχρονα η ιδια συνθηκη;



Τι είναι κοινό και στα 2 κανάλια τότε? Οι τροφοδοσίες? 


Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## Rainbow

> Τι είναι κοινό και στα 2 κανάλια τότε? Οι τροφοδοσίες? 
> 
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk



Υποψιαζομαι καποια ταλαντωση.
Μετραω στην εξοδο εως 10mv που ομως μεταβαλονται συνεχως οι τιμες, παιρνω και αρνητικες. 
Αυτο ειτε με ενεργοποιημενες τις προστασιες ειτε χωρις.
Ειναι φυσιολογικο;
Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω και παλμογραφο να δω...
Επισης μετραω στην εξοδο του LF411 στο pin 6, γυρω στα 6.5v και στα δυο καναλια.
Επισης οι πτωσεις τασης στις αντιστασεις εκπομπων, ειναι στα 6.6 mv ενω το σχεδιο μου δινει ως 9.

----------


## Rainbow

@niknikgr Ελεγξα και την περιοχη γυρω απο το LF411, ειναι καθαρο, επισης ειναι κολλημενο στην πλακεττα. Μονο τους C18 C19 δεν εχω στο συρταρι για να αλλαξω, και δεν εχω δυστυχως και καπασιτομετρο @mikemtb

----------


## Rainbow

Θα ηθελα μια διευκρινηση για την ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμιας.
Εχω αποκλιση στον συντελεστη hfe στο ενα καναλι, στην μεν γραμμη των pnp αθροιζοντας τις τιμες μεσω των πτωσεων τασης να ειναι ~ 103ma, ενω στην γραμμη των npn βγαινει στα ~96ma. ,σε αυτην την περιπτωση ειναι μεσα στα ορια η διαφορα;
Θυμαμαι οταν εψαχνα τρανζιστορ ειχαν καταργηθει τα BD 911/912, και εβαλα αντιστοιχα BDT 95/96. Ειχα παρει αρκετα και τα ματσαρισα οσο μπορεσα.
Αν αυτη η διαφορα δεν ειναι ασφαλης να μεινει ετσι, μπορω να βρω καπου ματσαρισμενα;
Μπορει να μπει καποιος αλλος τυπος;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αντώνη βάλε εάν μπορείς καμιά φωτογραφία.Από το elektor είναι ο ενισχυτής;Τον είχα φτιάξει στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του 90.Θυμάμαι εάν έπαιζε αρκετή ώρα και λίγο δυνατά έκλεινε από την προστασία του.

----------

